# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Drug tests at work pick up steroids?

## MrMayhem

Im a security officer. Im wondering if steroids show up in regular drug tests. SO... DO THEY? lol
Or does the test have to be specifically for steroids to detect them?

----------


## 20bFC

Tell them its for a chest infection

----------


## DanB

> Tell them its for a chest infection


and how would that help?

op no they wont test for it

----------


## 20bFC

I have asthma and when i get chest infections i take prednizone or how ever its spelt..its a form of steroid

----------


## DanB

do you understand how the tests work?

----------


## DanB

by the way what your doc perscribes you is nothing like an AAS either

----------


## ironbeck

95% standard 5 panel drug tests will not and do not test for hormone elevations.......so your good dude.

----------


## dooie

> Tell them its for a chest infection


Lol.

----------


## eazy333

Your talking about a corticosteroid. What does that have to do with anything?

----------


## eazy333

Most likely they will not test you for steroids . Actually, it's very unlikely.

----------


## Bonaparte

> I have asthma and when i get chest infections i take prednizone or how ever its spelt..its a form of steroid



You should probably do a lot of reading before posting again.

----------


## slowpoison

steroid test i believe are done to curb an individual's need to increase and improve perfomance to get an edge over the others through unfair, unhealthy and unfair means. your job profile shudnt augment it.

----------


## MrMayhem

thx guys and gals.

And I almost died of asthma 6 times a kid.... I still have it, but pretty much beat it...... and even I know that asthma steroids are nothing like AAS LOLOLOL 2 totally different things!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> thx guys and gals.
> 
> And I almost died of asthma 6 times a kid.... I still have it, but pretty much beat it...... and even I know that asthma steroids are nothing like AAS LOLOLOL 2 totally different things!


Oh shoot.. Since I read that first post about asthma meds being steroids , I've upped my
Puffs to 30 a day hoping to grow my
Biceps... So this won't work???
Lol

----------


## mike954

Your fine steroid test are more expensive so jobs do not test for them you should be fine

----------

